
What's your opinion about Google Data Studio? - zhaohanbo
I’ve been playing with Google Data Studio and I like it so far. Easy to create good-looking reports, especially from Google data sources. For non-Google connectors I&#x27;d have to import data to Google Sheets.<p>Since it’s now free, I’m thinking about switching to Data Studio, when it’s more complete of course. What are your opinions about the tool and how it will be developed in the future? Of course I wouldn’t want to switch to something new and then hear that it will be closed down soon (jk)<p>Last thing, I’m looking for more reporting templates, if you guys know any source. I found some from Lunametrics (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lunametrics.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016&#x2F;10&#x2F;25&#x2F;free-ecommerce-data-studio-template&#x2F;), a Facebook Ads one (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;supermetrics.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;facebook-ads-data-studio&#x2F;) and a Paid Channel Mix (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;supermetrics.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;paid-channel-mix&#x2F;) from Supermetrics
======
jordanthoms
We use re:dash - Google Data Studio looks interesting but we can't use it yet
because it doesn't support encryption when connecting to PostgreSQL.

